# Main > General Discussion >  Sharing Rep

## caribbeancasa

Honestly, I don't know if I'm doing it right. I click on someone's post to share the love, but when I refresh the page, or even if I wait a day or two, their rep doesn't increase. 

Do I need to be doing something in addition to clicking on the icon and then selecting 'ok' or whatever the button is on the bottom?

For what it's worth, I do receive a confirmation, something along the lines of 'congratulations you have added to so and so's rep, may the same be done to you.' or something to that effect.

Anyway, I just want to be able to give back and I can't seem to do it. Any advice would be appreciated. 


Regards,
Scott

----------


## Diamond

The amount of rep you can give is related to the amount of rep you have - you may just not have enough accumulated yet for it to show when you give it to someone.  I dunno - just a guess.

----------


## Bogie

Rep is given based on a couple factors, mostly how many rep points you have 1 point per 100 pts and 1 point per year membership, so you should be giving out either 1 or 2 points.   normally to see how many you have given put your cursor over their green bar and current points comes up, then give the REP.  To see the members new rep you have to go to some other thread and then go back to a thread that the member has posted on and check again.  You can't use the "back" function because it takes you back to before you repped them.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Yes, consider that I've been a member here since July of 2007, I have 4122 posts, and 2213 points of REP myself. When I give REP to someone's post, I grant 35 points. So the longer you are a member, the more posts you have and the amount of REP you have yourself determines how much REP you can grant.

----------


## Diamond

> To see the members new rep you have to go to some other thread and then go back to a thread that the member has posted on and check again.  You can't use the "back" function because it takes you back to before you repped them.


Or you could just refresh the page.   :Very Happy:

----------

